# Will not eat powdered supplement! help?



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

mix the feed and supplement with a little water so that the supplement sticks to the feed.

let me know if that doesnt work i got a couple other ideas too


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll try that. But he will still be able to smell it, so then he might not even eat his grain. What are your other ideas?


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

ilovemydun said:


> I'll try that. But he will still be able to smell it, so then he might not even eat his grain. What are your other ideas?


I agree, put it in his water, if he still won't eat it try the applesauce. If that doesn't work you might have to go with something injectable.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm a big fan of sweet feed with extra molasses poured over it. They get used to eating it, then I start cutting back on the molasses. After a while they eat the powdered supplement mixed with the sweet feed, no problem. I had trouble getting one of mine to eat powdered joint supplement and this method worked.


----------



## dangergurly9 (Jul 22, 2008)

We always use a little corn or veggie oil to make the suppliment stick to the feed. If we don't...the seem to find a way to eat around it. :roll:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

ilovemydun said:


> I'll try that. But he will still be able to smell it, so then he might not even eat his grain. What are your other ideas?


Many powdered supps don't have a smell. If water doesn't work, you can use apple cider vinegar instead.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

yep those are the other ideas i would suggest, we would use the corn oil, molasses or we would mix it with the soaked beet pulp or apple cidar vinegar. If you dont have ne of that just add about a tablespoon of sugar with the water, feed and supplement and that will cover the smell of the supplement and ur horse will b too interested in trying to eat the sugar! lol and dont worry the sugar wont hurt him.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Ohhh, I am pretty sure he smells them. He sniffs it and then doesn't eat it. In the AM, he'll sniff his grain and when he's sure there arn't any bad stuff in there, he'll eat it, no problem.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

When misty had a powder supp I cut a hole in an apple (or carrot/turnip - whatever your horse likes) pack the powder in then put the top back on the apple  She ate it that way. Or you could make a sandwich with the powder on the bread (and something keeping it there i guess) 

If not then idk, dissolve it in his water?!


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

My TB doesn't like his powder suppliments so I mix them with a couple tablespoons of plain yogurt then mix it with his feed. He chows it down like there's no tomorrow :wink:


----------

